# Building a cave



## Magnus Boden (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello,

Thought I would spare people with the same ide as me about 16 hours that I wasted.

I had the bright ide to build a wodden cave structure, cover it with concrete and then remove the wodden structure so I would have the perfect cave with a sunspot on the roof.

The cave was about 2x2x1 feet. I used five bags of concrete which made this cave weight about 100kg (about 200 pounds). I realised this would be very hard to move while cleaning and such so I ditched this ide and threw this cave away (Actually it is in my yard waiting to be thrown away).

My new plan which turned out great was to buy styrofoam (I think it is called, used for insulation under concrete slabs). They I covered it with "fix" (swedish word, don't know what it is called in english but it is the cement like stuff you put behind the ceramic plates when you put them up on your bathroom wall).

It is lightweight and easy to move around. My tegu loves to hide in it and use the top for sunbathing.

Regards
Magnus


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Magnus Boden said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thought I would spare people with the same ide as me about 16 hours that I wasted.
> 
> ...


Magnus- Looks nice, easy to clean, and durable. Seems inexpensive, too.

Where's the "Welcome" sign above the entrance???


----------



## Magnus Boden (Oct 5, 2016)

Hehe. Will do it for the next cave build.


----------



## Nezzen (Oct 6, 2016)

I hate to be that guy. But a cage with active biosystems like isopods and springtails really only need cosmetic cleanings (glass) they eat poop and mold. So yea and lemon juice spray disinfects and a tegu can eat off ground sprayed with it. So yea you could keep it still...just sayin


----------

